# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Mejores barajas?

## Aniu

Estoy empezando en esto de la magia porque mi primo le cogió el truco hace algunos años y a mí me contagió el gusanillo. Él no es profesional de esto, de hecho es fontanero, pero yo soy totalmente novato, y aunque él me puede enseñar algunos trucos tampoco es que sea un experto. Lo que sí he visto es que tiene como treinta barajas diferentes de cartas, y yo a día de hoy ni siquiera las diferencio más allá de si es una baraja española o una de póquer. Me ha enseñado incluso una baraja vasca. Yo uso una baraja bastante normalita, la verdad, la típica de los chinos, pero quiero subir de nivel y conseguir una colección tan amplia (y entendida) como la de mi primo. Si tenéis recomendación de cartas, o si podéis explicarme la diferencia entre usar una baraja de póquer y otra española...

----------


## Ovata

A mí personalmente me gustan más las de póquer, pero es cierto que son diferentes trucos. Creo que a la larga importa más si la baraja tiene algún tipo de importancia en el truco (en el sentido de que tiene que ser picas necesariamente, por ejemplo), pero si no, ni me preocuparía.

----------


## bydariogamer

Si estás empezando, supongo que lo que más sentido tiene es usar una baraja normal y sólo una vez que la controles mirar de usar una con alguna trampa.  :Wink1: 
Una vez que tenemos esto claro, pasemos al tipo: ¿americana (la de poker) o española?
La más usada es la de poker en magia, porque es conocida en todo el globo y porque hay dos colores. Esto último te será útil cuando aprendas forzajes verbales, además abre la posibilidad de hacer un truco en el que separes rojas y negras o hagas un cambio de color. Los libros de magia  se basan en la baraja de poker y hay barajas trucadas de la american fáciles de conseguir, pero no conozco (que seguro que si buscas, hay) baraja española trucada.
Creo que mi posición está clara  :001 302:

----------


## bydariogamer

También es interesante el formato, pero esto sólo es para la de poker, la española tiene otra medida:
El formato más usado y el más adecuado es el "wide" o "poker standard" (88x62). No recomiendo las cartas de tamaño bridge (88x57) porque aunque se oculten mejor en la mano no se aprenden bien las técnicas de empalme. Además no las hay trucadas tan fácil.

----------


## bydariogamer

Si te interesa también puedo hacerte una comparación de marcas. Cuantos más magos, más magia  :Smile1:

----------


## ign

Hay un post en* Cartomagia* donde se hace un análisis de los diferentes modelos de baraja:

*¿Qué marca de baraja utilizo?*

De todos modos haría falta actualizarlo con nuevos modelos que han aparecido desde entonces como las *Phoenix*. Personalmente creo que las mejores para empezar son las *Bicycle Rider Back* que están a 2,50 € y son muy versátiles. Si nos vamos a la baraja española, a mí me gustan las *Fournier nº 20*, que tienen el tamaño y la numeración de las barajas de poker.

----------


## J.D Origin

¿Dónde puedo aprender sobre "forzajes verbales"?

----------


## bydariogamer

Viene muy bien explicado en el canuto.
Es como se suele llamar a "Cartomagia fundamental" de Vicente Canuto.

----------


## bydariogamer

Como te podrás imaginar, los forzajes verbales consisten en obligar al público a elegir lo que queremos sin necesidad de alguna acción tipo hacer un abanico o tal. También se le llama "la elección del mago".
Cuando lo leas entendrás que no tiene nada de complicado y tal vez te resulte descarado, pero desde la situación de los profanos parece una elección libre.

----------


## pabloss

Yo antes usaba barajas comunes y corrientes porque cuando apenas empiezas, no te fijas mucho en eso, sólo te interesa el proceso y el resultado.

----------

